# left sided weakness



## southbaymed

how would you code "left sided weakness"?? need to get autho for MRI &
MRA BRAIN/HEAD w/o contrast.  ??
 thank you


----------



## fmuldoon

Has the phy. provided a cause for the weakness?  Was there an injury of any kind? It maybe difficult to code w/such a general term.


----------



## southbaymed

there is no injury. This is pt's statement that he feels weakness in his left side body. other ICD-9 2859, 25000 4011.
thank you for any comments


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe

728.87...?


----------



## dmaec

728.87 is a good one or just generalized weakness(fatigue) 780.79  - however, I'm not sure if either of those codes are a covered dx for the MRI of the brain/head.  I haven't looked at the LCD on it.
_{that's my opinion on the posted matter}_


----------



## srinivas r sajja

how about 781.99?


----------



## Ann Waters

*Are left sided weakness and hemineglect the same?*

Clinic physician states "Left sided weakness, due to probable repeat CVA affecting left side. She will be sending patient for more tests.
I can't find seft sided weakness, doctor doesn't say hemiplegia as this is only a weakness not paralysis, but hemineglect came up when I tried to find something on google.  Any ideas?


----------



## Ann Waters

Thank you, I will use 781.99 for this.
I appreciate all of you helping.


----------



## Ann Waters

Did I say Thank you all of you for your help and suggestions.


----------



## martha37

i use 781.8


----------

